# Pirated movie downloads offered as Zango sweetener



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Zango affiliates are offering gateway access to pirated films, including the Hollywood blockbuster The Dark Knight, in a bid to induce users into accepting adware.

Freetards who accept the offer are likely to to be disappointed with the shaky videocam footage of the eagerly awaited next installment in the rebooted Batman franchise, and the dodgy sound.

Christopher Boyd, director of malware research at IM security firm FaceTime, has identified two sites (one registered by someone in China and another by a person in China) offering the ropy content in exchange for installing Zango adware. The Indonesian site further sweetens the pill by offering Hellboy 2: The Golden Army as well as The Dark Knight and other recent hit films.

Zango spokesman Steve Sratz said that the sites concerned are not hosting copyrighted content and are only acting as a search engine for this content. By only acting as gateways to the unsanctioned content they are operating within the terms of partnership agreements. If industry rules change Zango will review this position, he explained.

"We do not sponsor (partner, much like we do with hundreds of Web sites) any site hosting copyrighted streaming content. In this case, they are not actually hosting the content. We view services that don't actually host content as if they were a search engine. In these instances, the Web publisher is not violating our terms today. However, obviously, there's moves to be made here as an industry and as those change, so will our terms," Sratz said.

Normally the content offered through Zango is material such as movie trailers easily found on official sites for those who care to look, screen savers, erotic content and games of questionable value. Providing gateways to pirated content is a new departure.

Full story here - http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08/18/dark_knight_zango_affiliate_gateway/


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

So, according to them, torrent sites are not illegal, cause they don't host the content .... in which case, why would people install their ad-ware to get the same thing they could off torrent sites for 'free' ... :sigh:


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I say Zango is doing a piss poor job of infecting people's computer. They should be installing virus that tell them that they're bad and should stop or a virus that signs them up to a local pirate gang with a 2 year contract.

Ahh man I can't wait to have adware and crappy quality movies on my computer right now!!!!


----------

